# one of these skimmers ain't like the other



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i've been looking at skimmers an dont know witch one to get. i was thinking of the tunze doc skimmer for tanks up to264gal. if any one knows of a beter skimmer plz let me know.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RBP7 said:


> i've been looking at skimmers an dont know witch one to get. i was thinking of the tunze doc skimmer for tanks up to264gal. if any one knows of a beter skimmer plz let me know.


tunze doc's are good for fish only tanks but for the cost you should look into octopus skimmers, formerly ASM which was designed to work the same way as euro reefs. the euro reef style are the most efficent and effective since they create lots of tiny bubble whic provide lots of contact time..

this shoud give more info then my rambling

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2002-06/...ature/index.php


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good post ND ^^^

Currently, I have a HOB Aqua-C Remora skimmer. It works well, but the pump needs to be upgraded (which I am about to do). However, as ND stated if you have a sump and the money definitely go with a Euro-Reef skimmer. They are a machine of filtration.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Good post ND ^^^
> 
> Currently, I have a HOB Aqua-C Remora skimmer. It works well, but the pump needs to be upgraded (which I am about to do). However, as ND stated if you have a sump and the money definitely go with a Euro-Reef skimmer. They are a machine of filtration.


for a 220 gallon tank i would say the euroreef rs 250 but its 30 tall and if i rememebr correctly you only have 30 under the stand so that wont fit..

these arent as pretty as a euroreef but it has the capacity and size to fit in under 30 inch space 
http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merchant2/m...tegory_Code=ASM


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

the total quataty of water that will be ruffly 275gal(tank and sump). so shouldn't i get a skimmer that can handle 275gal. if i have to i will just have my sump in back instead of under my tank. i would prefer not to but if i have to i will. can you run to smaller skimmers?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RBP7 said:


> the total quataty of water that will be ruffly 275gal(tank and sump). so shouldn't i get a skimmer that can handle 275gal. if i have to i will just have my sump in back instead of under my tank. i would prefer not to but if i have to i will. can you run to smaller skimmers?


it really depends on the skimmer, some manufacturers overrate some underrate but usually your better off going a bit over then under..

do you only have 30 inchs to work with? im running a bermuda aquatics bps-3c, 23 inchs tall, its pretty damn good but not very effecient. its way overrated for my tank, they rate it for 100-300 gallon my total volume is about 50 gallons so i run a mag3 (lower gph pump) but i have run it with a mag7 and it was pretty impressive. one nice thing about this skimmer is that you can run pretty much any pump you want as long as its pushing enough gph.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

yean i measured the space available under the tank and its 25". also i will never be able to put the sump i want under there since the supports are to close together.. i have a crawl space under the tank and was thinking of possibly putting the sump down there. how much extra gph should i have to go up 12' instead of 5.5'.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

play aroiund with this and figure out what pump you would need and all that good stuff

http://www.reefcentral.com/calc/hlc2.php


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> it really depends on the skimmer, some manufacturers overrate some underrate but usually your better off going a bit over then under..


Just my 2 cents....

All manufactures over-rate their skimmers. Definitely get a skimmer larger than the total volume of wter. The health of your tank will thank you.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

yea i figured that i should get one rated for ruffly 300gal.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

I have an octopus skimmer on my 200 gallon system and it does a great job, I have the NW200 model.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i haven't been able to find info on the octopus line of skimmer. any one know were i can get info on them


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.premiumaquatics.com/Merchant2/m...ry_Code=Octopus


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

im thinking of the octo 250 pro. anyone have one of these?


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Take a look at the precision marine bullet skimmers. I run a bullet one on my 135 gal. with a 50 gal. sump,full of sps and lps corals, two tangs and a big cowfish. Beckett skimmers need big pumps but work efficiently, therefore I think they rate them fairly for volume. Otherwise the octopus skimmers are a good deal.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

also can you run any ro/di filter straight from the tap with a removable fitting? i know nothing when it comes to plumbing.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RBP7 said:


> also can you run any ro/di filter straight from the tap with a removable fitting? i know nothing when it comes to plumbing.


yes there are adaptor to hook up teh ro/di to any kind of fitting found in homes.

i have a facucet fitting that has a lever to divert the flow to my RO/di so when i hook it up i can still use the sink if i need to. lots of people put a y off their washer hose and hook it up to that.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

EURO-REEF!!! that's what i just bought









i was going to get a Tunze DOC rated for the same size tank, but the guy at the LFS told me not to bother. tunzes are great for small tanks, but are crap for bigger ones. i paid an extra 4$ and got the Euroreef RS100.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Puff said:


> EURO-REEF!!! that's what i just bought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


howmuch did you pay?

i got my bermuda aquatics for 200 and 75 for the drive pump. i used to like the smell of skimmate when it smelled like sea foam but this thing cranks out the most vile smelling stuff i have ever seen.

puff once you get the 50 set up we will have roughly the same volume set ups we should have a skimm off. see who can get the most darkest stuff in the same period of time.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> EURO-REEF!!! that's what i just bought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


howmuch did you pay?

i got my bermuda aquatics for 200 and 75 for the drive pump. i used to like the smell of skimmate when it smelled like sea foam but this thing cranks out the most vile smelling stuff i have ever seen.

puff once you get the 50 set up we will have roughly the same volume set ups we should have a skimm off. see who can get the most darkest stuff in the same period of time.
[/quote]

im down









i paid 295$ i believe. but that included the pump and sh*t. plus it was rated for nearly twice what the tunze and the tunze was like 290$.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

is it possible to run 2 separate skimmers?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RBP7 said:


> is it possible to run 2 separate skimmers?


of course if you have room, there really arent rules, usually it would cost more to have two skimmers thn one good one that can handle the bioload. not to mention skimmers take up valuable sump space or add to the clutter of stuff hanging on the back of the tank.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i was just thinking that having 2 skimmers would be better with my height restriction .


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

no more height restriction so what dou you recommend for a heavy stocked 300gal system? internal/external? any suggestions are welcome.


----------

